# Robeson County Animal Control



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I found this on FB and thought I would share. It's a little shocking, FYI.
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=127970453915477&id=120229818004328&ref=mf


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That is absolutely disgusting. I had a GSD that was a Parvo survivor. Yes, it's a horrible disease and it is contagious, but even when a dog has it, there is STILL a chance.

This is me and my heart dog, Xena, the night before we had to put her down...which was nearly 10 years after she recovered from Parvo. She had a tumor grow into her stomach that filled it so that she wasn't able to eat. The vet said that it was inoperable and that our choices were to put her down or she would starve herself to death. =(


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That place makes me want to literally vomit. SO SO sad.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Xena is beautiful. I also think it's disgusting that they could be allowed to do this. Of course, I'm not sure how humane this place is?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From all I've heard in the past, they are notoriously known for their cruel and noncompassionate stance.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't understand why someone would go into that sort of career if they don't actually care. If you don't like animals, then just stay away!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I really hate saying this, but it is not uncommon for the shelters in NC to do this. 
It's very very sad-it happens far too often. 

Most of the rural shelters do this all the time because of the lack of funds in the counties.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I really hate saying this, but it is not uncommon for the shelters in NC to do this.
> It's very very sad-it happens far too often.
> 
> Most of the rural shelters do this all the time because of the lack of funds in the counties.


Lack of funds and the fact that the majority of the dogs/puppies have NOT been vaccinated against parvo. You have to understand that some of the "rescues" that want to come in are not really rescues, they are people who grab as many puppies as they can and then transport them across state lines with no health certs. If there is parvo in the shelter and you have 20 unvaccinated puppies that have been exposed who are then transported across the state lines, those 20 puppies will expose other puppies/dogs to parvo and the outbreak could become catastrophic.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Fostermom- that totally makes sense what you said about people scooping the puppies up, transporting them, and potentially exposing them to other animals. The whole situation is sad, sad, sad. 
What could of been a better way for this shelter to handle the situation?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I adopted Jax from a no kill shelter, and he was born with parvo, was treated, and I am SO GLAD this shelter, who houses so many, mangaed to make this happen. Jax's Mom was taken from a puppy mill and must have had parvo when giving birth and passes it on. Some of these babies could have been saved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FinnTastic, I'm interested to hear what Fostermom has to say as NRGRR and CFGRR pull from some of the same shelters. Too many of the shelters in NC are down right god awful-they have little to no budgets to operate on. It is not uncommon for the dogs we take in from these shelters to be sick on top of being HW+. These shelters do not provide any tests, shots, spay/neuter in the adoption fees. One of the shelters both goups pull from, the adopt fee for an unlatered female is $110 and males are $85-this includes NO shots of any kind. They do include a spay/neuter voucher which means the adopter can get a partial refund of the adopt fee after providing proof they've had their pet spayed/neutered. However, the shelter does not follow up with adopters and very few people go in for a refund, so my guess is they are not getting the animals altered. 
There are some shelters the adopt fee is only $15 or $20, again nothing is included. Whoever has the money in hand and first in line gets the dog, it is one less they have to put down for the week. 

Anytime a Golden is adopted out of one of these shelters before one of the Golden Rescues can pull them, we all say a special prayer for them hoping they have been adopted by someone who will get them fully vetted, treated for heartworms if they are positive, and spayed/neutered. 

There are some counties that have wonderful adoption programs here in NC. The adoption fees includes all shots, HW test, spay/neuter, but they are very few of them.

I dont know what the answer is, the only thing I know of that people can do is contact their city/county comissioners and also file a complaint with the Dept. of Agriculutre/Veternarian Services Div. 

NC a like a lot of states throughout the US is in a financail crisis with budget cuts. Cuts are being made to all depts. within the state and I'm sure the shelters even though they are seeing record number of animals coming into them, have had their budgets cut too. Sometimes 50+ dogs are put to sleep each week in NC shelters to make room for incoming cats and dogs. 

It's a very very sad situation with no immediate end in sight.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, in the situation at Robeson County, I don't think they had much choice. Because they have made national news and are posted all over Craigslist up and down the east coast, there are too many people calling themselves rescues when they truly do nothing more than get these puppies and sell them unvetted and unaltered to the first person who shows interest. 

There was a woman recently who posted all over our local Craigslist about how horrible another rural shelter was because they allowed her to "adopt" 20+ puppies that she then took back to Virginia without health certs or quarantines and the first puppy broke with parvo in less than 12 hours. Then the other 19 caught it and every single one died without ever seeing a vet. Euthanasia isn't pretty, but dying of parvo is worse, in my opinion. She claimed the shelter knew these puppies had parvo and just wanted to collect the money for them. Yet she was the one who broke the law by not getting health certs before transporting them across state lines.

It sad, but that's what most of the rural shelters have to deal with day in and day out.


----------



## kworobey (Oct 6, 2010)

I am hoping and praying that the new Manager of Robeson will do a better job. It is very sad how they treat the animals in these shelters, very sad :-(


----------



## Goldandpearls (Dec 15, 2010)

Sometimes sacrificing some to save many is the only way to go. Parvo is a NASTY disease that in some dogs may not manifest right away. Some positive dogs may test negative for months. Though sad, necessary evils such as these are done to protect other possible exposures and outbreaks from taking place.


----------



## lilbit11011 (Feb 11, 2011)

so sad...makes me sick to think that the people think it was perfectly ok. Is it just a lack of funds, knowledge, what??? that makes it ok? The golden mix I am trying to find a home for now had Parvo...he manged to pull through fine. (But, we did catch it in time.)


It's still so sad :-(


----------



## lilbit11011 (Feb 11, 2011)

also...it says that any animal under 1 was PTS...I thought that any dog close to 2 and under was more susceptible???? They could still have it running rampart and not even know it.


----------

